# How I found Dims.....



## JenFromOC (Apr 14, 2012)

We all have a story about how and why we ended up on Dims.....share! I've been creepin' for years (since I was a teenager) but joined when I was prego with Peyton...filled a void at that time in my life..


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 14, 2012)

Pretty much like I have found any of the boards I'm on, doing a google search for something or other that took me to a thread on this board and I read and enjoyed it. Then I lurked for a few weeks reading a bunch of old threads and dug the snappy repartee of sorts and decided to join in.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 14, 2012)

I did a search for BBW and came across here. I found out that I was not the only one that prefered larger women. It was pretty cool, was a creeper for some time and just starting posting.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 14, 2012)

At the time I was trying to improve my self-confidence and was just searching for any forums or sites that supported larger guys. I had no idea terms like BHM and FFA even existed but I stumbled over Dims pretty quickly.

I didn't really spend any time lurking, just took a good look around and joined the next day. The rest is history


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 14, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> At the time I was trying to improve my self-confidence and was just searching for any forums or sites that supported larger guys. I had no idea terms like BHM and FFA even existed but I stumbled over Dims pretty quickly.
> 
> I didn't really spend any time lurking, just took a good look around and joined the next day. The rest is history


I
I literally lurked for about 10+ years.....creeper Jen....


----------



## freakyfred (Apr 14, 2012)

I think I was googling cleavage and stumbled across here @[email protected]


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 14, 2012)

Ex wife told me about it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2012)

I've been on size acceptance sites for years and this was linked from one. I was sick and on disability and quarantined, basically and the meds I took made my insomnia even worse so I'd come here and post all night. I admit I went really nuts posting here because I was so lonely and couldn't even leave the house.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 14, 2012)

I knew of Dimensions since it was a print magazine. I used to read it and devour every page religiously. Once I got on the internet I searched for it online. The old message boards that used to come up were very confusing and messy, I could barely make heads or tails of it. Every now and then I would check back. One time I checked and there were the message boards we have now. I joined immediately. I didn't post much for about a year, then one day I just dove in and started posting.
I'm so happy I found this place and that it even exists! :bow:


----------



## bigpapi4u (Apr 14, 2012)

i was looking on the android market an app that you could browse forums to use it with another bbw site i searched and i found dims started to read the threads and never left


----------



## Kamily (Apr 14, 2012)

I did a google search for BBWs and this site came up.


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 14, 2012)

I went searching for a chat site for bigger people, i like meeting and chatting with people... stumbled across this site last summer and have enjoyed posting and meeting all you great folks!


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 14, 2012)

I... don't remember.

Kidding, kidding. I was searching random sites on Google about big women, and I stumbled onto Curvage first, if I remember correctly. But I found Dimensions soon after and the rest is history.


----------



## topher38 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmmm google and beer... or beer and google I forget the order..


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 14, 2012)

I wondered if I was one of the only people "fucked up" enough to enjoy gaining weight, so I googled it. Or maybe back then it was more like yahooed it.

Ta da.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 14, 2012)

I Googled for a seccific topic related to being overweight. This site came up and I started browsing. I forgot about it for awhile and when I was of age to actually join, I came across it on Google again and decided to sign up. Great decision


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 14, 2012)

Literally Less than 24hrs after being dumped from a 5year relationship (Mr Passive Agressive) I got hit on by a guy on facebook (certainly has taught me to be careful what groups I am in and to make my profile secure thats for sure)
He was a total Player, however the one good thing to come from it was that he sent me here to Dimensions, and the rest as they say is history. He also gave me one of my best friends soo two good things came out of it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 14, 2012)

I found the chat room first. And then I became close to someone in the chat room and he directed me here. He's history (in my life) but i'm still here.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 15, 2012)

I was flipping channels on my cable TV one night and came across a public access talk show and Ned Sontag and his wife were on talking about Dimensions and I was intrigued. These were the early days of the Internet and at work started to explore the web and I found the Dimensions website and have been reading and contributing to the site ever since.


----------



## penguin (Apr 15, 2012)

I was seeing/booty calling with a guy who thought my ass was the best he'd ever seen, and he was telling me that there were plenty of others out there who loved women like me. While I knew all about the BBW and size acceptance stuff, I'd never looked into it. My self esteem was pretty low at the time (I'd lost that when motherhood took over), so I googled for bbw or size acceptance stuff, and Dims was the first link that came up. I lurked for a couple of days and then I jumped on in. It's been one of the best decisions I've made, because being here has helped me get back to loving myself as I am.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 15, 2012)

I was actually googling "plus size clothing" when I came across the fashion board, hee hee.  I had forgotten (fortunately) that a friend of mine had told me to "never, ever go to a website called Dimensions because it was full of predatory feeders who would be nice to you and then force feed you once you started dating." I am so glad that I had forgotten what she said when I found Dims. haha.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 15, 2012)

The book Wake Up I'm Fat was my first encounter with the magazine and then I followed a link from the NAAFA site to the boards when I was still in high school. As a teen I was really only active in the chat rooms and only occasionally visiting the boards. In 2005 I came out of lurking to post on the foodie board......the rest is history.


----------



## B-Enhanced (Apr 16, 2012)

I had read about the print magazine FA-SIG and then became a reader when it became Dimensions. When I got on the internet it was still mostly text based with newsgroups and ftp servers.

I was a regular on the old Weight Board.


----------



## Melian (Apr 16, 2012)

Random googling of some totally unrelated term directed me to the library. Then the lurking began.


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 16, 2012)

I was looking for websites about fat people - I was actually a member of another board called Fat!So? for a while, but after a while, and an improvement in my self image, found it too female centred with not too many guys around. Searching for stories about fat guys I came across Dims story pages... then found the rest.


----------



## Anjula (Apr 16, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Ex wife told me about it.



If only I could hit 'like' button lol 


I met a cool guy on FF and we become friends. He is a skinny FA from my city and there is a funny story behind all of that, anyways he show me this place by sending one of the BHM stories.


----------



## djudex (Apr 16, 2012)

I honestly don't remember


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm wondering, if any of you actually read Dimensions when it was a magazine, how did you hear about the magazine? I can't really remember how I heard of it, probably through something from NAAFA or something like that. It seems a lot of you here are younger and only know Dims from the internet.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 17, 2012)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I'm wondering, if any of you actually read Dimensions when it was a magazine, how did you hear about the magazine? I can't really remember how I heard of it, probably through something from NAAFA or something like that. It seems a lot of you here are younger and only know Dims from the internet.


I heard about the magazine but didn't read it. I read (and subscribed to) BBW and Radiance and another plus-size magazine. I didn't even know there was a forum until I saw it linked elsewhere.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 17, 2012)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I'm wondering, if any of you actually read Dimensions when it was a magazine, how did you hear about the magazine? I can't really remember how I heard of it, probably through something from NAAFA or something like that. It seems a lot of you here are younger and only know Dims from the internet.



I tried to buy several copies on eBay but was ripped off. Lol
I wanted a copy for my coffee table in college, to put beside my Bitch and my French Vogue. I was so edgy. :wubu:


----------



## Tad (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd heard of Dimensions magazine long before I came to the web site....when I was around 20 I spent some time in a place that sold old porn magazines, trying to find out if there was anything that appealed to me (it seemed odd to me that all my friends loved porn but that I had no interest in it, despite a healthy libido). I eventually found a couple of back issues of 'BUF' magazine, featuring fat women. That introduced me to the term FA, and there was some sort of ad in there from Dimensions.

Several years later, once the web was around and we finally got connected to it, I was home with a cold one day and went searching online for weight gain or something like that. I found Melanie Bel's site, and spent most of the day reading that instead of resting. She had a links section, and either directly or indirectly that led me to the BBWQT site, and I lurked there for a bit. 

In time Dani (BBWQT's web mistress/owner) put up forums and a chat room, and I became active in those. Then the bandwidth costs became too high for her, and Conrad offered to host those at Dimensions. At first I didn't follow, because I thought of Dimensions as a porn site, from where I'd first seen it mentioned. But after a while I missed the boards and chat room too much, and followed them anyway. And I've hung around since then.


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 17, 2012)

I think I started looking at Dims in 1997.....does that make me old school? Haha


----------



## Durin (Apr 20, 2012)

Around 94 I was playing around on this thing called the internet on a website called Yahoo In a list of magazines they had Dimensions.


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 21, 2012)

I know it's terrible, but after my first truly sexual relationship, I discovered I missed sex >..<

And that regular porn REALLY didn't do it for me. 

And uh, then I discovered erotica regarding BHM dudes. And then Dimensions ^_^


----------



## BLK360 (Apr 22, 2012)

A friend of mine said "Hey! Check this out! You need to really check this out!"


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 22, 2012)

Spank Bank. Dial Up. Library best place as no pictures to download.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 22, 2012)

I found it via looking up Strongmen. I was looking up body types and how people with wide hips are usually stronger and can handle higher weights than others.


----------



## samuraiscott (Apr 23, 2012)

I was looking for chat rooms/sites that had anything to do with BHMs and BBWs that wasn't porn. I know the term BBW but had never heard of a Feeder or BHM or anything else. I landed here.


----------



## pepsicola93 (Apr 24, 2012)

I wasn't really looking for it, it was more of an accidental find. Lol, I googled Adam Richman (from Man v. Food) and somehow ended up on Fantasy Feeder and out of curiosity just started clicking stuff and ended up in the library on here, then found the forums. And then there was the infamous period of lurking, and now I'm here.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 24, 2012)

pepsicola93 said:


> I wasn't really looking for it, it was more of an accidental find. Lol, I googled Adam Richman (from Man v. Food) and somehow ended up on Fantasy Feeder and out of curiosity just started clicking stuff and ended up in the library on here, then found the forums. And then there was the infamous period of lurking, and now I'm here.



Do you find him attractive?

I ask because I have seen it mentioned around here quite a few times about how cute he is. I don't see it. Maybe it's because I am not a FFA or whatever, but I can still generally tell when a man is considered attractive. He just seems..blah. Very average with a really annoying voice.

However, that being said, I'd hang out with him any day of the week and mooch his lady admirers if possible while enjoying copious amounts of food.


----------



## pepsicola93 (Apr 26, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> However, that being said, I'd hang out with him any day of the week and mooch his lady admirers if possible while enjoying copious amounts of food.



Nice.

I've heard people talk about him too, but I don't really think he's that cute/attractive.


----------



## SilkySunshine (May 19, 2012)

My nan used to give my mum lots of woman's mags to take to her work when I was a kid, and I stumbled across an article about a lady delibrately gaining weight and it referenced this site. It was a bit of a relief to find I wasn't totally alone in my preference for larger guys/weight gain.


----------



## DWright5 (May 19, 2012)

I've been on FF for a while, and a conversation with someone from there led me here. This site seems to have a bit more of what suits my interests.


----------



## viracocha (May 24, 2012)

Melian said:


> Random googling of some totally unrelated term directed me to the library. Then the lurking began.



Ditto, but the term was pretty well related. I was 15 and the lurking lasted for 3 years. Once I turned 18 I joined up.


----------



## The Fat Man (May 24, 2012)

This site has been my dirty little secret since junior high. I've lurked this community since the message board was the OLD message board. This place made me feel less weird in a time I needed really badly to feel less weird.

Yay Dimensions. lol


----------



## runningsoft (Sep 29, 2012)

I found this site when I was dating a girl who loved to eat. We shared it together!


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Sep 29, 2012)

It took me a lot of searches and refreshes of the internet once I had it in my room and no longer needed to be on the family computer to use the internet. I had a wireless accessible laptop since my mom and I both ragged on my dad until he caved and got wireless internet. And probably also helped that mom was always on the family computer with her Sims and dragging down the RAM, HD, and the computer with the game.

I had a strange fascination with fat people ever since I was like 9 years old and for the longest time it confused me to no end, why did I like something that everyone and the TV said was bad and wrong? Why did it make me feel so happy when I thought about it? So once I got the wireless internet in my room, by now I'm 25 years old, and started to understand what it was and I began to search the net to see if there was an explanation for it. And I came across some stories like what's in the library here and then I lost track of the site I'd found them on.

As I said a lot searches and internet refreshers led me here eventually and I made sure to bookmark the site so I wouldn't lose it again.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 30, 2012)

I knew Carrie from another place, and she pestered me into joining.


----------



## agouderia (Sep 30, 2012)

I guess I've always been attracted to big guys, found fat and weight gain fascinating, later erotic; made up little stories about all of this in my head since back in elementary school.

So when the internet really entered my life and I realized that it offered something for even the oddest of interests, I started searching for 'weight gain fiction' and found the old library here.

Then I lurked for years before a pressing story question made me overcome my inhibitions to sign up post. It took me again over a year after that to have the courage to start posting some of my own stories and occassionally also post on the other boards.


----------



## sarahe543 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ex husband from over 10 years back was into larger women, I just was never going to be that woman, he tried to feed me and i went along with it for a while to avoid other issues  but he left me and my skinny ass (YAY!) but what he never knew was that i always liked big men since I was a teenager and in school and found the art books on the human form. Spent WAY too long looking at the fat guys. First boyfriend when i was 14 was round, cuddly, warm. Denied myself for too long!


----------



## Heidi (Jun 16, 2014)

My ex-fiancé was into bigger girls (though I didn't know that until I found myself becoming one!) and I found this site on his PC.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jun 16, 2014)

I started putting questions into search engines, hoping to find ways to gain back the passion in my relationship that was dying. Seemed more than half the results were on this forum (sadly, she was not interested in any of them, at least not with me)


----------



## bayone (Jun 16, 2014)

I kept googling descriptive phrases for fat; eventually discovering there were whole stories for people who shared my interests (even if they were mostly about BBWs rather than BHMs) and that a lot of them were collected here.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 17, 2014)

I found the library first... I was looking for weight gain stories I believe?


----------



## lille (Jun 17, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> I found the library first... I was looking for weight gain stories I believe?



I think that's how I found it too. I'm not positive though. I found it years ago, lurked, forgot about it for a while, remembered it existed and finally made an account.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jun 17, 2014)

bayone said:


> I kept googling descriptive phrases for fat; eventually discovering there were whole stories for people who shared my interests (even if they were mostly about BBWs rather than BHMs) and that a lot of them were collected here.



I think this is similar to me. 

When I was much younger, I was always weirdly drawn to looking at fat people. So when I had access to unmonitored Google, I poked around and eventually found this place when I was 14. I lurked and read the stories until I was about old enough to actually join.


----------



## KingBuu (Jun 18, 2014)

I heard about the forum from someone around 6 years ago, I forget who but I joined all the way back then to talk to like minded people or just anyone attracted to the bigger man, me!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 18, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> I lurked and read the stories until I was about old enough to actually join.



Key word being *about*


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 19, 2014)

I was modeling lingerie for a vendor at the BBW Bash in Vegas '07 <- I'd never heard of such a thing!- while i was there I met Jay (mango) and he introduced me to Dims- signed up when i got home


----------



## Saisha (Jun 20, 2014)

A friend referred me here.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 20, 2014)

I did a google search for bbw chatrooms/forums...lol


----------

